# Radio Cornwall.



## Smoking kills (Dec 10, 2016)

Liskeard FM on air now. Better than the Beeb at this time of night.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 10, 2016)

Pink Floyd


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2016)

Grantchester Meadows eh? Not heard that in a while.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> Pink Floyd


----------



## Smoking kills (Dec 11, 2016)

Who


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2016)

Nope never the Who


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 11, 2016)

The Crests


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2016)

and sounded like an Ovation before that


----------



## Smoking kills (Dec 16, 2016)

Bump
Liskeard FM goes off air on the 22nd. It will return. 87.7 til then.
Off OP,  Lunchtime with Laurence. WTF?


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh no  What will we do?


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 17, 2016)

Coast FM (96.5 / 97.2)?

I've never tried it, but it _can't_ be any worse than Radio Penwith...  Can it???


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 17, 2016)

No worse and no better. It is Penwith Radio re-launched and rebranded


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 2, 2017)

No Godden.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Apr 2, 2017)

I like Kevin.  Nice bloke... head and shoulders above the rest - someone we can all look up to. 

goddenisadj.com | The home of DJ Kevin Godden


----------



## Smoking kills (Nov 24, 2017)

"Liskeard Radio, 87.7 FM,  back on air 25th November"
Moosic to your ears


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 24, 2017)

Do you reach as far as Callington?


----------



## Libertad (Nov 24, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Do you reach as far as Callington?



Wireless technology has not proved popular in Callington.


----------



## Smoking kills (Nov 25, 2017)

Ground Elder said:


> Do you reach as far as Callington?


On air now, Slits track playing. Liskeard calling from the bottom of the dial.


----------

